# Death of a rooster



## Rammy (Apr 7, 2019)

Last night when I fed the chickens, I found my rooster on the roost poles during the day. That wasnt like him. A few days before I heard him breathing kind of raspy and thought maybe he was getting the upper respitory again he had had in January. The vet came out and diagnosed him with it and he got some antibiotics and got better.
I had noticed too that his combs,and wattles were kind of purple. I was going to take him to the vet tomorrow to get checked out but its too late. He was a great rooster, too. Never tried to flog me. No attitude. Would let you do anything to him. Gentle with the ladies.
All the other hens are fine. Im going to watch for any of them to have symptoms if this is contagious. I sure hope not.
The vet had asked the last time if any of the others were showing signs, but it was just him. I have hatched a few batches of eggs so it looks like Im going to have to choose a new rooster.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2019)

I hope you get another good rooster. I hate mean roosters. What a waste of my time raising up one that only wants to attack me.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your rooster. Was that him in your avatar? Roosters are easy to come by, but nice-natured ones are a rarity.

Mycoplasma may be the cause as it tends to come back at times.

I hope you find a replacement.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes, thats him in my avatar. Your right about a nice rooster being hard to find. I went thru six before I got him. He was an accident. When I bought some chicks at the feed store, he was suppose to be a pullet, until I noticed he looked like my other rooster of the same breed.
One day they kept fighting. The other rooster was rough with the girls, so he went bye bye, and I kept Rooster Man, and he never tried to flog me, was never rough with the ladies, and was great to work on. I could do his his spurs by myself.
Its too quiet around here now.


----------

